# Needed: Stage Ramp (3' high) Plans/pics



## jamsession (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm looking to make a portable ramp to move risers and sound shells, (3-400 Lbs) etc from gym floor to stage (3 foot high stage). Not sure how long it "needs" to be for a decent angle. Rim on side to keep things from rolling off. Maybe even strong enough to move a piano up and down, (not essential.)

Would like to make it folding and tip it up on wheels. for easy transport when not in use.

Anyone have a design or pictures of such they could provide? 
Much appreciated. 

Thx!


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2008)

You could go wood, but I would go steel on this one. This thing is going to be moved a lot, and it's going to take some abuse. I would do what most places do when you need a ramp onto stage, bring in a truck ramp. The longer the better. I have run large versa carts down ramps, it's not a fun thing to do. I would suggest going with a 12' truck ramp, but a good van ramp MIGHT work. Remember, the longer the ramp, the less likely a run away will be. 

You could build this yourself, but if you need us to give you plans, you should probably buy. Not saying that it can not be built, and you can not do it, but the last thing you want is this thing to collapse with a 500# orchestra shell on it. 

Delivery Van Loading Ramps

Portable Delivery Ramps


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with Footer. You need a truck ramp. Min. 12' long and 32" wide. See this site: Aluminum Van Walk Ramps. You might even be able to rent one, until you can afford to buy. $1000 isn't that much money considering the cost of materials, labor and engineering required to build your own.


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 10, 2008)

Another argument in favor of the truck ramp is that it's made of aluminum and therefore relatively light weight and portable. Also, storage should be relatively easy as long as you have a space that will accommodate its length. A potential issue that you may have to deal with though, is how to secure it to the stage. Depending on the design of the ramp, this could be fairly tricky or unbelievably easy.


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2008)

Having worked a couple of "multi-purpose" type rooms I vote for the bought ramp as well. I used to have one made from aluminum with an outer fiberglass shell. Weighed a ton, but I never feared it breaking on me. 
12 feet may seem like a long run, but depending on the average weights involved, you may even want to consider an 8' ramp, then a 3'-6" X 8' X 18" platform then another 8' ramp to get you up to the stage height. lower the angle the lees weight actually over your head when pushing up the ramp. 
If you're bound and determind to make it yourself. I'd strongly suggest looking for engineered plans on the net, I personally, am simply not insured enough to deliver plans of this type without a ton of waiviers and a lot of lawyers.


----------



## jamsession (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions - I like the aluminum ramp idea - 
Pros: stores in a much smaller area, plenty strong. 
Cons: It's a nice stage, so securing it to the front without mucking it up would be a little trick. Our wooden one would set right up next to it nicely. 

thx, all for the measurement suggestions, links and pics. 

I'll talk it over with my construction guy and we'll see what we decide.

Cheers


----------

